# LNB Output Failed



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what the LNB Output Failed means on the System & Info test. I have a 2 R15-500's and they give me this error. The R15-500's are both on 10B8. I also have a R15-300 and it says it passed ok and its runnig on103f. Everything seems to work great, so was just wandering if it was anything to worry about. Thanks


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have the same problem on one of my R15-500.


----------



## FlyingmWY (Jul 12, 2006)

lmurphy said:


> Can anyone tell me what the LNB Output Failed means on the System & Info test. I have a 2 R15-500's and they give me this error. The R15-500's are both on 10B8. I also have a R15-300 and it says it passed ok and its runnig on103f. Everything seems to work great, so was just wandering if it was anything to worry about. Thanks


Have you tried a reset, then do the test? My phone test will fail about evry 4th or 5th day and a reset gets it to pass.


----------



## lmurphy (Jul 26, 2004)

Yes, I have but with the old software 10B8. I just recieved the 10C8 upgrade last night so maybe it will have a different result, I hope so anyway.


----------

